
Which Deep Learning Frameworks Are Most in Demand? 2018 Power Scores - jeffhale
https://towardsdatascience.com/deep-learning-framework-power-scores-2018-23607ddf297a
======
tryptophan
Isn't keras just a high level API for various NN backends such as tensorflow
and theano? Counting it as its own category seems silly.

~~~
jeffhale
Thank you for your message. I thought about that issue a bit as I was writing
this. It isn't a perfect comparison. However, I think comparing both the
higher and lower level APIs together in terms of usage and popularity does
provide value when trying to measure usage and interest.

~~~
p1esk
Yeah, listing Keras and FastAI in the same category as other original
frameworks seems wrong to me.

On the other hand you should have absolutely included Caffe, as it is one of
the major frameworks, and while there's a plan to merge it with Pytorch, it's
hasn't happened yet (expected in Pytorch 1.0), and meanwhile if you want to
use Caffe2 it's a very different tool from Pytorch.

Also, should have included Chainer.

~~~
jeffhale
Thank you so much for your message. I'm going to add Caffe because of it. I
misread its status earlier. I might add Caffe2 and Chainer, but they score
very low.

------
mynegation
How is Theano (2007) “younger” than TensorFlow (2015). Even if you trace
TensorFlow to DistBelief, it is still 2011.

~~~
jeffhale
Thank you for your comment. I state Theano is from 2011. Did I mistype
somewhere and say it is younger than TensorFlow?

------
jeffhale
Improved Google Search and Arxiv metrics at Francois Chollet's suggestion.

------
jeffhale
Updated to include Caffe, DL4J, Caffe2, and Chainer. Thank you for the
comments!

